
Ask HN: What was that automatic api creator for postgres written in Haskell? - Something1234
There was a recent show hn post about some automatic api builder written in haskell for postgres recently. Could someone link me to it? I can&#x27;t remember what it was called.
======
ruslan_talpa
[https://postgrest.com/en/v0.4/](https://postgrest.com/en/v0.4/)
[https://github.com/begriffs/postgrest](https://github.com/begriffs/postgrest)

------
szarecor
I didn't see the post, but I think you're probably looking for postgREST

